# Raketa 'space' Watch



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This cool Raketa arrived from Moscow today.

It looks new - may be NOS or a re-issue of a 1970s model?

It's manual wind with a black 35mm case - I've seen it called 'Sputnik' and 'Sun Moon'.

I'd appreciate any insight into the history of the design













































Cheers


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

That's unusual - I like it.









Don't know anything about the design though.









Can appreciate it being called sun & moon the way the "hands" are, is it to give the effect of an eclipse without "spoiling" the watch face?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow







very unusual, like that


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

hippo said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bladerunner said:


> That's unusual - I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys









Apparently the watch is known as the 'Raketa Kopernikus'.

Cheers


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Interesting, after the astronomer presumably?









Regardless it's a still a nice watch.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm sorry lads but whenever I look at mine, I always see a pair of tits jiggling about







 .


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Lateral thinking!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Kopernikus









sounds like something the 710 wears!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Bladerunner said:


> Lateral thinking!










Depraved mind more like  .


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

raketakat said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Lateral thinking!
> ...


----------

